# Has Anyone Smoked A Sam's Rotisserie Chicken?



## ronp (May 22, 2008)

I got 2 today and have the Qview going below, almost time to pull them out.

I have been buying them for a while and they are very juicy and great. I wonder if you could also add some smoke to them since they are already cooked. Maybe a cold smoke for flavor while still warm from the club so as not to dry them out? They are already brined.

Thanks.


----------



## richtee (May 22, 2008)

Try it. Keep it above 140Â° however. There's about a 4 hour window you have to play with before flirting with disaster. Great album that...


----------



## ronp (May 22, 2008)

Maybe this weekend I'll try it.They are usually pretty hot when I get home. They are about 4 4 1/2 lbs and very tender and juicy.


----------



## flyboys (May 23, 2008)

Nothing goes better with smoked chicken than Molly Hatchett

PS, go Wings, send Cindy Crosby home


----------



## capt dan (May 23, 2008)

The smoke taste is only gonna be on the outside, mixed with the grease!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Its important to smoke foods first while raw if possible to impart the flavor. After it is already cooked, the pores of the meat are sealed and there will be minimal infusion of flavor. IMO it will be nasty, dry and  bitter.
But, we'll never know unless ya try!


----------



## goobi99 (May 23, 2008)

might be easier to buy the whole chickens and smoke them all the way. the 2 pack is about $7.  4hrs at 250 and you should be good to go.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 23, 2008)

Ditto!!


----------



## ronp (May 23, 2008)

well,  we don't eat the skin anyway, so, mabe I'll fold the skin and try it this way. What do I have to lose? 4.95? I'll risk it.


----------



## ronp (May 23, 2008)

I talked to the meat guy and he said I couldn't buy them uncooked. I then asked the club manager and she said "I don't see why not"

Guess what I'll be smoking soon. Oh, the butcher said he thought they weighed at least 4-5 + pounds. That will be great, brined and pumped ready to smoke.


----------



## ronp (May 24, 2008)

I picked up 2 today. They were 4 + pounds.



In the smoker they go.



Here is the label that I have never noticed before.



The guy said they were Tysons. I wonder if they are grown for Sam's exclusively. I have never seen birds that big without being tough. They are usually used for stewing when that big. 

What I like is there is no prep, all rubbed and either brined or injected though there are no signs of needle holes.

They should be awsome.


----------



## rivet (May 24, 2008)

No. Why would you want to? If you are going to smoke a chicken, you should smoke it from raw. Why try to smoke an already well cooked rotisserie chicken? I just don't understand this concept at all. By the way, there are food safety issues as well, but not an issue if you transport and do the smoking quickly.


----------



## ronp (May 24, 2008)

If you read the above post you would have noticed that I got 2 raw today. 
I tried to change the title  but it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## capt dan (May 24, 2008)

Waiting to see the results. I think you'll be alot happier starting out raw! Make sure ya post a pic reguardless of how it works out!


----------



## ronp (May 25, 2008)

I just spritzed them and the skin looked weird, we'll see how they finish up.

I also put a cornish in that was keeping the freezer company for a long time, time to turn it into something besides using up my electric bill.


----------



## ronp (May 25, 2008)

I pulled at 180 and they are the best chicken I have ever had. I wanted to start with the smoker at 275, never did get up there, about 245 or so, don't know why, I even preheated for a while so I started at 240.

Here are the finished pics.



Second bird.



After a chef's salad topped with smoked pork loin for good measure, here is the meal with Cauliflower.



And finally, the Cornish hen.


I can promise you this. I always thought the cooked chickens at Sam's were the best!!

Not anymore, I will always do it this way from now on. They are pre brined, rubbed, what else do I want? 


When I cut the thigh the juice filled the bottom of the plate. For a 4 pound + chicken for 4.97 you can't beat the convience and end result.

I used a combo of apple and mesquite and spritzed with apple juice.

A complete success. 
Sorry the pics don't look that good, but believe me the food was just unbealiveable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I need to find my digital camera since these were done on a camera phone.

Does anyone know of a better program than Photo Bucket? it is a pain in the a##.

Thanks for reading guys.


----------



## ronp (May 25, 2008)

I just ate some of the cornish hen, it was a little dry. I didn't brine but rubed it and I will say this I won't do them again. 
The Sam's chicken was superior.


----------



## coyote (May 25, 2008)

going to have to give em a try..thanks for the info..


----------



## ronp (May 25, 2008)

Your welcome, let me know of your results.


----------



## richtee (May 25, 2008)

Interesting. I have the infrared roaster to do this too. Hmmm guess Costco has the birds done as well. Well, glad it worked out.


----------



## ronp (May 25, 2008)

Not sure about Costco, never had one, but probably so.

Thanks, Richtee.


----------



## ronp (May 22, 2008)

I got 2 today and have the Qview going below, almost time to pull them out.

I have been buying them for a while and they are very juicy and great. I wonder if you could also add some smoke to them since they are already cooked. Maybe a cold smoke for flavor while still warm from the club so as not to dry them out? They are already brined.

Thanks.


----------



## richtee (May 22, 2008)

Try it. Keep it above 140Â° however. There's about a 4 hour window you have to play with before flirting with disaster. Great album that...


----------



## ronp (May 22, 2008)

Maybe this weekend I'll try it.They are usually pretty hot when I get home. They are about 4 4 1/2 lbs and very tender and juicy.


----------



## flyboys (May 23, 2008)

Nothing goes better with smoked chicken than Molly Hatchett

PS, go Wings, send Cindy Crosby home


----------



## capt dan (May 23, 2008)

The smoke taste is only gonna be on the outside, mixed with the grease!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Its important to smoke foods first while raw if possible to impart the flavor. After it is already cooked, the pores of the meat are sealed and there will be minimal infusion of flavor. IMO it will be nasty, dry and  bitter.
But, we'll never know unless ya try!


----------



## goobi99 (May 23, 2008)

might be easier to buy the whole chickens and smoke them all the way. the 2 pack is about $7.  4hrs at 250 and you should be good to go.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 23, 2008)

Ditto!!


----------



## ronp (May 23, 2008)

well,  we don't eat the skin anyway, so, mabe I'll fold the skin and try it this way. What do I have to lose? 4.95? I'll risk it.


----------



## ronp (May 23, 2008)

I talked to the meat guy and he said I couldn't buy them uncooked. I then asked the club manager and she said "I don't see why not"

Guess what I'll be smoking soon. Oh, the butcher said he thought they weighed at least 4-5 + pounds. That will be great, brined and pumped ready to smoke.


----------



## ronp (May 24, 2008)

I picked up 2 today. They were 4 + pounds.



In the smoker they go.



Here is the label that I have never noticed before.



The guy said they were Tysons. I wonder if they are grown for Sam's exclusively. I have never seen birds that big without being tough. They are usually used for stewing when that big. 

What I like is there is no prep, all rubbed and either brined or injected though there are no signs of needle holes.

They should be awsome.


----------



## rivet (May 24, 2008)

No. Why would you want to? If you are going to smoke a chicken, you should smoke it from raw. Why try to smoke an already well cooked rotisserie chicken? I just don't understand this concept at all. By the way, there are food safety issues as well, but not an issue if you transport and do the smoking quickly.


----------



## ronp (May 24, 2008)

If you read the above post you would have noticed that I got 2 raw today. 
I tried to change the title  but it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## capt dan (May 24, 2008)

Waiting to see the results. I think you'll be alot happier starting out raw! Make sure ya post a pic reguardless of how it works out!


----------



## ronp (May 25, 2008)

I just spritzed them and the skin looked weird, we'll see how they finish up.

I also put a cornish in that was keeping the freezer company for a long time, time to turn it into something besides using up my electric bill.


----------



## ronp (May 25, 2008)

I pulled at 180 and they are the best chicken I have ever had. I wanted to start with the smoker at 275, never did get up there, about 245 or so, don't know why, I even preheated for a while so I started at 240.

Here are the finished pics.



Second bird.



After a chef's salad topped with smoked pork loin for good measure, here is the meal with Cauliflower.



And finally, the Cornish hen.


I can promise you this. I always thought the cooked chickens at Sam's were the best!!

Not anymore, I will always do it this way from now on. They are pre brined, rubbed, what else do I want? 


When I cut the thigh the juice filled the bottom of the plate. For a 4 pound + chicken for 4.97 you can't beat the convience and end result.

I used a combo of apple and mesquite and spritzed with apple juice.

A complete success. 
Sorry the pics don't look that good, but believe me the food was just unbealiveable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I need to find my digital camera since these were done on a camera phone.

Does anyone know of a better program than Photo Bucket? it is a pain in the a##.

Thanks for reading guys.


----------



## ronp (May 25, 2008)

I just ate some of the cornish hen, it was a little dry. I didn't brine but rubed it and I will say this I won't do them again. 
The Sam's chicken was superior.


----------



## coyote (May 25, 2008)

going to have to give em a try..thanks for the info..


----------



## ronp (May 25, 2008)

Your welcome, let me know of your results.


----------



## richtee (May 25, 2008)

Interesting. I have the infrared roaster to do this too. Hmmm guess Costco has the birds done as well. Well, glad it worked out.


----------



## ronp (May 25, 2008)

Not sure about Costco, never had one, but probably so.

Thanks, Richtee.


----------

